# New Roof - Shingles not sealed



## dbower (Dec 17, 2010)

Had a new roof installed, and there are shingles all over the roof that I can lift up (not sealed)

Roof was installed Aug 15 (Over 2 weeks ago). I am in Texas, so we have had several hot days. 


















Installer insists it will seal. Installer is wanting to get paid, and I am asking for him to have a MFG Rep come out and inspect the roof.


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

I would expect a south face to be fully sealed but maybe not a north face. 
Have you paid the roofer anything? 
What does your contract say with regard to workmanship, materials and warranty? While I understand your concern it may not be the roofers fault the shingles are not sealing. 

Having said that, the one nail exposed is certainly too high.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

craig11152 said:


> I would expect a south face to be fully sealed but maybe not a north face.
> Have you paid the roofer anything?
> What does your contract say with regard to workmanship, materials and warranty? While I understand your concern it may not be the roofers fault the shingles are not sealing.
> 
> Having said that, the one nail exposed is certainly too high.


+1

Looks like they confused the bitumen strip with the nail line. 

Do you have a left over shingle? If so, look for a number on the back of the shingle in the cellophane strip and call the manufacturer with that number. There can be manufacturing defects in shingles and they don't get a good enough press temperature on the shingle granules. This will keep them from sealing down. 

Check the back of that strip as well as see if the granules came off on the strip or if the strip just didn't bite down.


----------



## dbower (Dec 17, 2010)

craig11152 said:


> I would expect a south face to be fully sealed but maybe not a north face.
> Have you paid the roofer anything?
> What does your contract say with regard to workmanship, materials and warranty? While I understand your concern it may not be the roofers fault the shingles are not sealing.
> 
> Having said that, the one nail exposed is certainly too high.


Paid him up front for material, still owe him for labor. Just looking for peace of mind that these shingles will seal, so I can pay him and put this behind me.

When you say the nail is too high... is this a big deal, or just a minor oversight?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

On a one off basis, not a big deal. 

If he high nailed the whole roof...bigger deal.


----------



## dbower (Dec 17, 2010)

Windows on Wash said:


> +1
> 
> Do you have a left over shingle? If so, look for a number on the back of the shingle in the cellophane strip and call the manufacturer with that number. There can be manufacturing defects in shingles and they don't get a good enough press temperature on the shingle granules. This will keep them from sealing down.
> 
> .


I do not have a left over shingle, but i do have a picture of the bulk material when they brought it over, so I have a 'lot number'


----------



## dbower (Dec 17, 2010)

Windows on Wash said:


> On a one off basis, not a big deal.
> 
> If he high nailed the whole roof...bigger deal.


Hmmm, well that doesnt sound good. I guess the best way to proceed is to let him know I'm going to have a MFG Rep inspect my roof prior to final payment.

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## dbower (Dec 17, 2010)

Not sure what 'high-nailing' is, but looks like the nails are in the same relative location in relation to the shingle.


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

does it seem like a lot of shingles are not sealed? Or just a few?
Is the back of the house a steeper pitch than the front or is that just a camera angle?


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

The right hand nail in the top picture is pretty good. The rest are too high.

On a 3 tab the nails should be above the cutouts about 1/2 inch. Just covered by the next shingle.


----------



## dbower (Dec 17, 2010)

craig11152 said:


> does it seem like a lot of shingles are not sealed? Or just a few?
> Is the back of the house a steeper pitch than the front or is that just a camera angle?


Same pitch, thats the camera angle. And the shingles on the top (apex) of the house aren't sealed either, which I would think they would be the 1st to seal.


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

a manufacturers rep is a good idea. 
All the nails should be below the tar line. It isn't the end of the world if they aren't IMO but if they are above the tar line then they are getting in a place where they are not catching the top of the shingle below. 
Every shingle essentially should have 8 nails holding it. The 4 that you put in that shingle right above the cut outs and below the tar line should also catch the top edge of the previous shingle. If the nail you put in is more than 2 inches above the exposure line then it doesn't hit the top of the previous shingle.


----------



## dbower (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks for the responses and the assistance. 

Sounds like my concerns are valid, and the next step is having a Rep look at it. Installer isn't going to be over-joyed to hear that...


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

Yuck. Keep us posted on how this goes.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

http://www.gaf.com/Video_Library/1_utembu36

From GAF website

Is the manuf of your shingles IKO by chance?


----------



## hotrod351 (Jun 15, 2012)

when i taked to Owens Corning about there shingles sealing they told me they would seal in 65+ degree weather. 100% have the rep come out.


----------



## dbower (Dec 17, 2010)

hotrod351 said:


> when i taked to Owens Corning about there shingles sealing they told me they would seal in 65+ degree weather. 100% have the rep come out.


Working on it now, thanks for all the responses and suggestions!


----------

